# 2016 ram 2500 diesel navigation question



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

hey guys buying a 2016 ram 2500 diesel. truck has a 8.4a screen. is it true that can just download it onto the head unit for a fee or do you have to put a whole other unit in it? ive called atleast 6 different certified dealerships and have gotten all different answers to that question. when I tell them that it is the big screen they tell me all you have to do is pay the 600 and have it downloaded. and when ive called atleast 3 others once give them the vin number they say "oh that truck doesn't have the antenna even though it has the 8.4 screen in it, and they say yes whole other unit needs to be installed. Does that sound crazy to anyone else? ive went on uconnect and it says dealer activated for the 8.4a, if anyone has any clarity on this please let me know. thank you


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

I just don't trust any of these cork soakers


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not really understanding your question. What is it exactly that you want to download? Mine is a '13, but it's the large screen, so I may be able to answer your question once I understand what it is.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

the one I'm about buy has a 8.4 inch screen. so half the dealers I called said all you have to do is have it downloaded and the other half said I have to have a whole new head unit installed to have the navigation added which is about 1200


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

so my question is " Do the large 8.4 screen head units all have navigation app in it ready to go or are they different


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine came with it. I would assume they all came with it, but you know that saying about assuming. Here is my window sticker, maybe that will help you if yours is the same?


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

thx boss. yea ima have to call dodge corporate


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't have been more help.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

no worries brother, I appreciate it , been difficult to get an answer, but anyway how do you like that 6.7 ? I cant wait. ive always plowed with a 5.4 triton lol.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Love the Cummins. Well, I love it now that it's deleted and not having anymore DEF related problems. Before that I was a Hemi guy. Never much of a fan of the 5.4.


----------



## rpizl (Dec 31, 2016)

UniqueTouch said:


> hey guys buying a 2016 ram 2500 diesel. truck has a 8.4a screen. is it true that can just download it onto the head unit for a fee or do you have to put a whole other unit in it? ive called atleast 6 different certified dealerships and have gotten all different answers to that question. when I tell them that it is the big screen they tell me all you have to do is pay the 600 and have it downloaded. and when ive called atleast 3 others once give them the vin number they say "oh that truck doesn't have the antenna even though it has the 8.4 screen in it, and they say yes whole other unit needs to be installed. Does that sound crazy to anyone else? ive went on uconnect and it says dealer activated for the 8.4a, if anyone has any clarity on this please let me know. thank you


----------



## rpizl (Dec 31, 2016)

The 8,4a i just need the navigation ready just need to pay and have the dealer download. the 8.4an radio has it installed. The only difference between the two head units is the 8.4an shows yelp and i believe satellite imagery. Just purchased a 16 BH I-6. hope this helps


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

you the man thank you, would you pay the extra 500 and upgrade to the ra4?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The satellite radar is great. I can see exactly when the snow/rain will end. It's a very good picture.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why don't you drive to the dealer, fire it up and see for yourself? 

If you're buying it I'm pretty sure they would let you.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

So mine is a 14 and has the 8.4 screen. My window sticker said Nav ready. So all I did was pay, and they downloaded it. I wish I had the satellite radar. The weather part has never worked in my truck.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

ok thanks , just bought a new 2016 ram 2500 diesel.as the 8.4 screen, tried to get them to throw in navi but they wouldn't lol, couldn't even get a full tank of gas cheap bastards. I haven't payed the money for the programming of navi yet. spent so much money these two past days. probably should have financed it so I could get all the extras I need, or want is more like it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Download Android auto, plug USB and you might be able to display Google maps on the display.

I have GPS on my Super Duty, it's like a extra if I want it......Worth a try


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

trying to learn all the stuff I have to do to it, need to learn how to bleed fuel/water separator


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

hey guys sorry for being ignorant but I don't know a lot unfortunately and I'm thankful for all your guys helping me out in every area. I Only am averaging 15 mile per gallon is that normal? I thought Id be in the mid 20s for sure.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

and does the delete stuff void the warranty?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Deleting it will add 3-5 MPG. Yes, deleting it will void parts of your warranty. I've had warranty work done on my truck since I've deleted it. Just not anything relating to what was deleted. When I'm headed to my house up North, running the Interstate at 75 or so I'll get 21 MPG.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Yea,

If you mess with it alter the peramamaters, why should they pay?.
Ya play, Ya pay.

How to drain your fuel water sep is in your owners manual 
It's a good read.
hint use a at mason jar, then let the sample sit on your bench for 1/2 hr.
Then look for clear blobs on the bottom.
If you see this, it's wAter


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

def will thank you, is there anything I can do to get better gas milage ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Fuel millage
Summer fuel will help.
Shorter idel times

Think ahead.
Drive et like you have a egg between yer foot and the accelerator . 

15mpg? In town or highway


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

it was the highway, I live in central jersey on the shore and bought it about 160 miles away in Maryland, and I averaged 16.1


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

UniqueTouch said:


> def will thank you, is there anything I can do to get better gas milage ?


Yes, delete it.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

haha okay, one last question, does the having a plow mount if I decide to in the future , will that void warranty? ive gotten different answers, one mechanic at the local dodge dealer said as long as it a 2500 serious and up, does that sound right?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If they want to be pricks they don't have to warranty any plow related issues at all if it doesn't have the plow prep package. It all depends on your dealer.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

It's brand new. The parts have wear in before you get better mileage. Plow shouldn't be an issue. If you don't have the upfitter pass through and aux PCM I have a post in this section about how to wire in for your switched power feed.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

ok thank you


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Had Windows down and put truck in reverse and was a little noise when it shifted made me sick to my stomach doesn't do it when it goes into drive , thank god I have warranty pray it's nothing


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

What kind of noise? Like a clunk coming from the rear end? If so I wouldn't worry about it unless it gets worse or you notice other stuff what did it sound like, and where did it sound like it came from?


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

just a little loud when it goes in reverse, doesn't always happen just heard it once but made me nervous


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

They do that if the rear end is kinda preloaded from when you stopped. Kind of a clunk that has a ring to it. Don't worry unless it gets worse.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

what kind of upgrades has everyone if any done to their 6.7 cummins. I've been hearing a couple trucks and you can hear that whistle from the turbo but my truck doesn't make it at all, which I was hoping it would be louder, I love that noise lol. I want to do some things to my truck that aren't to complicated and wont have an problems when I bring the truck in for service. I did the fuel filters the other day. I looked at it for two days wanted to dive in but was scared lol, but I finally bit the bullet and did it. took two tries before it fired back up but seems to run the same as before. no leaks , I check a million times because I didn't want to tighten everything up as tight as it was before since everything is plastic. the only thing I haven't done yet is the air filter.


----------

